# gpu-z 0.7.7 and 0.7.6 crash on NVIDIA driver 335.23



## janh (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,
See file for data on a presumable buffer-overrun, probably from PhysXCore.dll which happens when running gpu-Z.
It could be a bug, obviously, in the driver rather than in GPU-Z.
Jan


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not having any issues with 335.23 and GPU-Z 7.7


----------



## janh (Mar 23, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm not having any issues with 335.23 and GPU-Z 7.7


Thanks for the info.
I'll try to re-install the driver first!
*EDIT: That solved the problem.*
Jan


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 14, 2014)

OK now with GPU-Z 0.7.8 I can save LN2 BIOS on my card normaly. 
Some bug was present only with 0.7.7 version and now it's OK, thanks.


----------

